# Help



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my Silkie hen Fluffy she about a yr and a half old a lil less and here lately shes been loosing her feathers idk i shes molting or getting picked on shes been kind of a loner since oct wen her friend died she only hangs out with one rooster


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

She's probably getting picked on. Looks like fresh growing feathers (blood feathers).

May be the rooster is missing her friend as well.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bluerooster said:


> May be the rooster is missing her friend as well.


That is what it looks like to me also ...


----------

